# Replacing guides on Ocean Master rod



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a 5 OM 12' and 11' 6-12oz spinning rods and have occasionally had line wrap bending the hell out of the 1st guide. I really like the rods but wanted to see if replacing the guides with double footed k guides is a good idea. I use 80lb braid and a 30' 150lb braid top shot connected with a double uni. Has anyone done this yet and if so what luck have you had


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Shark fishing? Because other wise there is no need for 80# braid. 17 to 20# mono will land most everything. A set of k guides can get pricey depending on the insert. You could just replace the stripper with a k, you will get better results. Even k and lowriders can get wrapped with braid though. Are you closing the bail manually? That will also help keep twist out the line.


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

I fish these exact rods with Shimano baitrunners and anywhere from 20 to 40lb braid and have never had any issues with line wrap around guides. +1 to what Benji said. I have seen many 10-11 foot critters landed on 17lb mono.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, I mainly use these for shark fishing. I agree, lighter lb. test will catch big sandtigers but I've caught toothy critters in the 400lb range on my setup and just looking to improve my fishing. We've been tagging them for years and like to get them landed quickly. I use the Lethal 100 and it's a manual bail.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

I would cut the stripper guide off and play with that. Turn it around, go up a size, move it an inch or two at a time, etc. Just use strapping tape to test with, then wrap it.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

thanks guys, I'll give it a try in the next few months of downtime


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Just an update, I replaced the first 2 guides on the rods with Fuji K-Series Double-Foot 30L and 40L with Alconite rings and did a few practice casts at the ball field with 12oz dummy weight and managed to get 100yds. I'm heading to Hatteras in a few weeks and hopefully will put them to the test.


----------

